# marinier



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Me pregunto si la palabra *marinier* tiene un dejo despectivo.

En realidad, ni el CNRTL ni los diccionarios náuticos o de marina antiguos y modernos que he consultado dan cuenta de esto, pero mi texto* sí:

_C'était un demi-matelot, un naturel du village aquatique de Gruissan sur le versant sud de la Clappe, *marinier* plutôt que marin […]_.

Me da la impresión de que es lo que en mi barrio llamaríamos "marinero de agua dulce" (que por otra parte no sé si es una locución usual en otros países hispanohablantes).

_L'Homme qui rit_, de Victor Hugo.

Después de poner este hilo, veo que hay un término que tal vez sea una buena traducción:

Según el DRAE:

*



			marinante
		
Click to expand...

*


> (De _marinar_).
> *1.* m. desus. Hombre de mar que sirve en las maniobras de las embarcaciones.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> En realidad, ni el CNRTL ni los diccionarios náuticos o de marina antiguos y modernos que he consultado dan cuenta de esto, pero mi texto* sí:





> CNRTL:
> Tout homme qui navigue par profession sur les canaux ou les rivières


Visto desde el punto de vista de los marineros (que se pasan semanas o meses en altamar) sí es peyorativo.

Lo opondría a:
- barquero
O como dices "marinero de agua dulce".

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Tienes razón, Martine, no me había dado cuenta de que esa parte que señalas del CNRTL es muy similar a mi propuesta.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Nanon

Un homme qui navigue sur les canaux...  Justement, le canal du Midi passe par Gruissan. Or le creusement du canal du Midi (fin du XVIIe siècle) est contemporain de l'époque supposée de l'_Homme qui rit._ Tout concorde. Mais je ne sais pas si Hugo avait précisément cette idée-là en tête plutôt que celle, péjorative, du _marin d'eau douce_. Un marin d'eau douce qui aurait de l'expérience.

Todo esto para decir que tu propuesta me cuadra, querido totor . Mais est-ce que _marinero de agua dulce_ peut aussi évoquer le manque d'expérience comme en français ?

PS - Les mariniers, ça me rappelle tout de suite Jacques Brel. Au sens plus particulier qu'indique le CNRTL : 


> Tout homme qui navigue par profession sur les canaux ou les rivières._− En partic. Homme d'équipage d'une péniche.
> _


----------



## totor

Salut, ma chère Nanon !


Nanon said:


> Mais est-ce que _marinero de agua dulce_ peut aussi évoquer le manque d'expérience comme en français ?


C'est justement le sens de 'marinero de agua dulce' : un matelot qui peut avoir l'expérience des canaux et des rivières, mais pas du large.

Et vis à vis d'un vrai marin, c'est péjoratif.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, c'est même insultant (que l'on se souvienne du capitaine Haddock !)


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Oui, c'est même insultant


Ah oui, toujours c'est insultant.

Peut-être est-ce la différence d'avec marinier, qui m'a emmené à mettre ce fil :


totor said:


> Me pregunto si la palabra *marinier* tiene un dejo despectivo.


Puisque ses définitions dans les dictionnaires parlent d'un métier, non pas d'une chose dont on se moque.

Au contraire, quand on dit en espagnol 'marinero de agua dulce', c'est bien pour se moquer, pas pour indiquer un métier.

Le même CNRTL dit :


> 1._Vieilli. __Homme de mer. Synon. marin_*.*


----------



## Nanon

Sí, pero lo que dice Hugo refleja la sorna de los "marineros de verdad": _"un *demi*-matelot... marinier *plutôt *que marin"._


----------



## totor

Sí, eso es cierto.

Creo que mi impresión inicial es la correcta y lo que hay que reflejar es esa sorna, como tú dices, y no ese oficio.

Y si es así, nada mejor que 'marinero de agua dulce más que marino'.

(En el fondo, marinero de agua dulce también es un oficio  ).

¡Gracias a las dos, mes chères!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> Ah oui, toujours c'est insultant.


_Toujours_, no, y menos para los que nos hemos criado con "L'homme du Picardie", solo cuando está opuesto a _marin_.


----------



## totor

No conocía L'homme du Picardie, Martine, pero por estos lares cuando se dice a alguien 'marinero de agua dulce', siempre está implícita la oposición a 'marino'.


----------



## Pinairun

No sé si el oficio de _marinier _está al mismo nivel que el de _batelier. _En ese caso quizá se podría pensar en _batelero_, mejor que en_ marinero de agua dulce_ que a mí me suena más a como se define a quien rema por diversión en una barca de recreo en un lago artificial.


----------



## totor

Pinairun said:


> quizá se podría pensar en _batelero_, mejor que en_ marinero de agua dulce_ que a mí me suena más a como se define a quien rema por diversión en una barca de recreo en un lago artificial.


Precisamente por eso, Pina, yo puse en mi primer post


totor said:


> Me da la impresión de que es lo que en mi barrio llamaríamos "marinero de agua dulce" (que por otra parte no sé si es una locución usual en otros países hispanohablantes).


A Martine y a Nanon la locución les parece comprensible, pero claro, ellas son francesas, y tú española.

Sea como fuere, ni 'batelero' ni 'marinante' son opciones porque es evidente que Hugo remite precisamente a ese dejo despectivo, que esas palabras no ponen de manifiesto.

Creo que voy a poner un hilo en sólo español, a ver qué dicen los amigos de otros países.

Agrego que he visto en internet varias páginas españolas sobre 'marinero de agua dulce' (incluyendo el tema de Mocedades, grupo español, que se llama precisamente así).

Lo cual significa que por lo menos en España es un dicho entendible.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> Sea como fuere, ni 'batelero' ni 'marinante' son opciones porque es evidente que Hugo remite precisamente a ese dejo despectivo, que esas palabras no ponen de manifiesto


Si Hugo no ha utilizado _batelier_ es solo porque le conviene la aliteración entre _marinier_ y _marinero_.
No descartaría _batelero_ que sí remite enseguida a "marinero de aguas fluviales" (por los de la Volga) más que a "marinero de agua dulce" que sí es francamente despectivo, que existe en francés y que Hugo no habría dudado en utilizar.


----------



## totor

Me parece que volvemos al principio, Martine.

¿Tiene un dejo despectivo la palabra 'marinier'?

Por mucho que un 'batelero' sea un 'marinero de aguas fluviales', y un 'marinante' una persona que hace maniobras en un barco (incluso en aguas saladas), ninguna de las dos palabras tienen un dejo despectivo. Son simplemente profesiones (sobre todo la segunda).

Y cuando digo 'dejo despectivo', no estoy diciendo que sean despectivas, sino que tienen un matiz despectivo.

Ahora bien, ¿qué es lo que quiere resaltar Victor Hugo?

¿Ese matiz despectivo (si la palabra lo incluye), o esa profesión?

Repito la frase:

_C'était un demi-matelot, un naturel du village aquatique de Gruissan sur le versant sud de la Clappe, *marinier* plutôt que marin […]._

A mi juicio, lo primero.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Yo creo que solo desea resaltar que no es hombre aguerrido para la vida y el trabajo en alta mar, es decir que solo habla de la profesión.

Ahora bien, después de leer el fragmento, creo que la frase entera te autoriza a utilizar _marinante_ y así conservar la aliteración:


> Source
> mais *habitué à manœuvrer les périssoires de l’étang* de Bages et à tirer  sur les sables salés de Sainte-Lucie la traîne pleine de poisson


La negrita es mía.

Podrías haber dado la frase entera (como lo pide el reglamento) .

*EDIT*.

Este es el concepto actual de _marinier_ y _batelier_, que, como puedes ver, es lo mismo.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Yo creo que solo desea resaltar que no es hombre aguerrido para la vida y el trabajo en alta mar, es decir que solo habla de la profesión.


Muy bien.

Ésa es tu opinión, que como tal respeto, y tendré en cuenta.


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Ésa es tu opinión,.


Y la mía...
Pocas líneas después, dicen de él:


> Il pouvait, au besoin, s’ajouter *utilement* à l’équipage.


Es decir que en su oficio es bueno, su oficio no es marino de mar sino marino de río, pero a pesar de no tener experiencia en el mar, es capaz de ayudar. "demi-matelot" se refiere a sus capacidades limitadas en el mar, pero ya existentes con respecto a alguien que navega por primera vez en su vida. No lo veo despectivo sino simple constatación. 
Lo mismo que cuando te digo "no soy traductora"...que para mí no tiene ningún matiz despectivo


----------



## Namarne

Bonjour,





Cintia&Martine said:


> Yo creo que solo desea resaltar que no es hombre aguerrido para la vida y el trabajo en alta mar, es decir que solo habla de la profesión.


Yo también lo veo así. La comparación entre las profesiones ya _puede _ser lo suficientemente "odiosa", si el lector quiere percibirla. Creo que el matiz peyorativo es más bien amable en el original (no conozco el resto de la obra ni del pasaje, así que no lo podría asegurar). 
Por otro lado, la palabra _marinante _no suena a nada en el español actual, en mi opinión. 

Un saludo muy cordial, Totor.


----------



## totor

Gracias a todos por sus aportes, queridos.

Pese a lo que dice Jordi:


Namarne said:


> la palabra _marinante _no suena a nada en el español actual, en mi opinión.


que comparto, no se me ocurre ninguna otra que traduzca con tanta exactitud la profesión del _marinier_ salvo _marinante,_ que según el CNRTL y el DRAE son idénticas (y conservan la aliteración).

Y es cierto que Hugo no lo dice de manera despectiva.


----------

